# New Appearance of My Garage Storage



## sarahbrowski (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi all,
I am from Toronto and really excited to see my new garage, so thought of sharing here. You wont believe how my garage have changed. I called the service from Garage Living and they did including my garage storage cabinets.
Check out my old garage with all the scraps and untidy:

View attachment 1905


And this is my new one after renovating:

View attachment 1906


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks great, and welcome to the site.


----------



## havasu (Oct 25, 2013)

Does everyone from India store their firewood in the garage? It seems convenient, but watch out for all them bugs!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2013)

You know cold it gets there.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 25, 2013)

havasu said:


> Does everyone from India store their firewood in the garage? It seems convenient, but watch out for all them bugs!



Do you mean Sarah might be a ....spammer???  I'm shocked


----------



## Riff_Raff (Nov 2, 2013)

They definitely improved the beer cooling are, but everything else kinda disappeared.  

At least the post didn't attract all the Depe# adds.


----------



## Admin (Nov 6, 2013)

They are nice garage photos.   
Good that they did not bring problems.


----------

